# darts and temperatures



## MatechoMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new to dendroboard and I just have a simple question. Does anyone know of any dart frogs, any species from teribilis to pumilios and thumbnails that can handle higher temperatures? I want to start a new 30 gallon tank but the room is not air conditioned. The temperature varies from about 68-83 with a very rare occasion of a day or 2 of around 85. Are there any frogs that will do well in this climate?


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

It should be fine. Just spray the tanks down more frequently and reduce the light cycle on the >80 degree days.

Happy Frogging!

bd


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think I agree with Yomoma. (Lol! That just sounds hilarious!)

But, seriously...
If your room temps are normally reaching 83 (and sometimes 85!) through the day, the temp in the tank will be even a little higher than that. I don't think I'd risk it without air. Terribs are especially vulnerable when temps get 80 or above.Those temps (especially on a continual basis) aren't advisable for any darts that I know of. Reducing light cycles and more frequent spraying may bring temps down a degree or two...but not enough...and definitely not cooler than the room temp.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

using the search function will yeild many answers to this question...


also, shouldnt this be in the beginners section?


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I wouldnt tempt it.. check your temps at night.. maybe you can run a reverse cycle? Make sure to have vents and active cooling (fan)... also to run the lights higher off the tank. Otherwise, good luck!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

There are dart frogs that handle higher temperature quite well, but "higher temperatures" in the dart frog world does not usually translate well to the rest of the world. Pumilio and reticulata like daytime temperatures in the high seventies and low eighties (that's high).

Keep in mind that your lighting system will typically raise the in tank temperature around 3 degrees (depending on how big your tank is it may raise temperature as high as 5 degrees) meaning that instead of dealing with 85 degrees, you're dealing with 88-90 degrees in tank. That's just too high.

Also, there is a pretty severe risk from quick, heavy fluctuations in temperature. Night time temperatures should be about the same as your room temperature, meaning that day time temps being as high as 88 degrees and then falling 20 degrees can be dangerous (especially if done quickly).

I would highly recommend staying away from dart frog until you either get yourself to a different living situation, or you find a way to regulate your indoor temperature better. Indoor Units | Mitsubishi Electric Cooling and Heating


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

First, I too am a beginner, so I cant speak from experience with Darts. I did have to deal with major heat issues on reef tanks in Arizona.

One of the things that would concern me about attempting this is that you have very little if any headroom in the event the room gets hotter than normal. 

For reefing, systems are set up to run chillers. If tank temps rise to a point above acceptable levels, lights are automatically turned off. If temps still not coming down, fans come on. If all electricity goes out, battery back ups drive fans. If all this fails, you start dropping in small sealed bags of ice.

Can it be done ? Yes, but it would have to done with brilliant design and a fat checkbook.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I would agree with the above if the temperature is going to stay in the upper range that you provided. I was reading the original post and it appeared to me that there were minimal occasions where the temperature excursion was on the high end. I would definately have an airconditioner available. The first sign of stress that I've seen is if there is any significant weight loss.

My intent was not to misguide you with my recommendation, and I'm glad others chimed in.

Happy Frogging!


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

For lower heat lights you could try the ~46 inch T-5' bulbs. At our Menard's (WI version of Lowe's/HD), they carry a housing with 2 bulbs ($35 with bulbs). It totals about ~56 watts, but has the output of 4-40 watt flourescents (intense!). I mounted one inside the hood of an old shop light and the heat output is minimal, especially with the ends of the shoplight removed. Without A/C I'm also concerned about the few days of brutal WI heat and I'm thinking of maybe suspending a 1/2 gallon frozen milk jug (with water) inside the tank in front of the fan to moderate temps.




MatechoMan said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to dendroboard and I just have a simple question. Does anyone know of any dart frogs, any species from teribilis to pumilios and thumbnails that can handle higher temperatures? I want to start a new 30 gallon tank but the room is not air conditioned. The temperature varies from about 68-83 with a very rare occasion of a day or 2 of around 85. Are there any frogs that will do well in this climate?


----------



## Sauerkraut (May 23, 2013)

I'm sure he's figured it out in the two years that have gone by...

I too live in WI, and I stopped keeping frogs after two of mine perished on a hot day after the electricity went out and the window AC unit stopped. 

Since moved to a much nicer place, and temps haven't been an issue. Without AC, I'd be hesitant to keep them here again.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Take caution when the room temp goes above 85. If you have a rack you should place foam board under your tanks to reduce temps that the lights will give off at the bottom of the tanks. You can easily bake frogs on the 2nd and 3rd selves.


----------

